

Great idea rejected by Kickstarter - Keep batteries out of landfills - zacharyb
http://www.aztechbeat.com/2012/06/hardware-design-project-usb-power-adapter-for-apple-products-rejected-by-kickstarter/

======
PythonDeveloper
Genius idea. Pure genius. Kickstarter has shown that they are less about
ingenuity and more about public opinion. I hope your project gets funded 10x.

